# Clipping Wings



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey it's me again! 

Duck the wood pigeon is doing great but I'm wondering if we would be able to clip his wings as when he gets out of the cage he often panics for the first few minutes and has this weird habit of flying up and hitting the roof. I'm really afraid of him getting hurt.

We have often clipped small birds wings before but has anyone anymore knowledge I need to know before clipping his wings?

Thanks, Emma.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they get better excercise by having their wings work the way nature intended. he will learn the boundries with practice. just keep things calm and quiet for the first few weeks of being out.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Obviously I would be much happier to sort out the root of this panicking if that was possible, so if anyone has suggestions about that I'm willing to try!

But spirit wings I really think he is going to hurt himself by hitting his head off the roof?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gerbilgirl said:


> Obviously I would be much happier to sort out the root of this panicking if that was possible, so if anyone has suggestions about that I'm willing to try!
> 
> But spirit wings I really think he is going to hurt himself by hitting his head off the roof?


not sure, maybe because he is a wild bird not domesticated? someone with woodies I guess should answer this one.....I only have domestic pigeons.
Another member had the same happen to her feral pigeon, and the advice was he will learn the boundries it just take time. a few bumps is what it takes I guess. but I do see why you would be worried about injury of some sort, but do not think it is common. unless your a diamond dove then that is another story....


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

He is a wild bird, yes. But he has been with me from 3 weeks old and is now 15/16 weeks old. He's a wee pet and I can't imagine him being anything but my little baby. So yes he's a wild bird, but I thought that by now he would see himself as a pet (be it one with a lot of freedom ).

Anyone know about Woodys that has experience with this sort of thing?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

If he is going to be your pet and is going to stay inside then yes I would clip the wings. You just have to do one side and you only have to take off a couple of inches depending on how long they are. I had to do one of my roosters because he just kept flying out of a 9 foot fenced in area. 9 foot. I still can't believe that. But I just had to clip them once and I haven't had to do it again. But if he is going to be outside, then I would say NO because he needs to be able to get away from hawks and if he couldn't fly he would be a sitting "duck". It easy to do, just scissors and just a couple of inches. There's no blood or anything, and it doesn't hurt them. 

You can do both sides, when you do just one side, it makes them fly sideways. So you might want to do both. I absolutely do not recommend clipping any pigeons or any other bird. I have only done chickens, sometimes. This is just a special circumstance and I think it would be alright. min


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have to agre with spiritwings. Better not to clip. I believe wood pigeons are more high strung or "wild" then other pigeons. At least that's the impression I have gotten. I could be wrong. That they are a bit harder to keep. I could be wrong. But it's always better not to clip them if not absolutely necessary. I believe he will learn.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think you should clip the wings either.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Believe me, I don't believe in clipping, I only have clipped my rooster, once and he learned. But the bigger birds are different than pigeons. And if its a strickly indoor pet I don't see anything wrong with it. I know some people clip for training purposes. I just want to clarify that I don't clip, but I think this circumstance would be necessary for him not to hurt himself. Chickens and ducks are little more clumsy and slower learners and can't fly as well. In my opinion. If it wasn't an indoor pet then I would say NO. min


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mindy said:


> Believe me, I don't believe in clipping, I only have clipped my rooster, once and he learned. But the bigger birds are different than pigeons. And if its a strickly indoor pet I don't see anything wrong with it. I know some people clip for training purposes. I just want to clarify that I don't clip, but I think this circumstance would be necessary for him not to hurt himself. Chickens and ducks are little more clumsy and slower learners and can't fly as well. In my opinion. If it wasn't an indoor pet then I would say NO. min


Inside birds need exercise too...exercise is good for the heart and clipping the wings prevents them from getting that. It also prevents them from getting a way from an inside predator such as a cat or dog or even a rambunctious child.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree they need exercise, its not permanent and they can still flap and walk. I don't know I can't imagine a flying chicken in the house, so how much flying can a duck actually do? Its just to train him so he doesn't hurt himself. I would hope that he is being watched very closely so he is protected from the cat, dog, or child. He shouldn't need his wings inside for protection. I was just giving my opinion, it worked for me, and I never had to do it again. Sure it was a chicken, but he was flying like a duck. lol. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mindy said:


> I agree they need exercise, its not permanent and they can still flap and walk. I don't know I can't imagine a flying chicken in the house, so how much flying can a duck actually do? Its just to train him so he doesn't hurt himself. I would hope that he is being watched very closely so he is protected from the cat, dog, or child. He shouldn't need his wings inside for protection. I was just giving my opinion, it worked for me, and I never had to do it again. Sure it was a chicken, but he was flying like a duck. lol. min


well they can't learn when handicapped. and some even flop around more and can hurt their keel. they do learn not to hit their heads on the ceiling just takes practice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You never know if it might escape outside or a pet could get after it. These things are not planned, but do happen. And its only defense is being able to fly. If something happened, and you had taken it's flight away..................................Just no reason to clip. It will learn.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, I did clip him but I didn't take much off him, just enough to stop him getting much height. I'm not sure how quickly pigeon wings grow back but if it was on a parrot of similar size this would only take about a month to grow back. He can still land well etc. After clipping he was much more settled and when I was trying to toss him off my hand to see how well he could fly all he wanted was a cuddle, no change there though . We'll just be extra sure of him with the cats but even when he had full flight he wasn't scared of them anyway and would just give dirty looks to those who tried to claw their way into his cage!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gerbilgirl said:


> Hey, I did clip him but I didn't take much off him, just enough to stop him getting much height. I'm not sure how quickly pigeon wings grow back but if it was on a parrot of similar size this would only take about a month to grow back. He can still land well etc. After clipping he was much more settled and when I was trying to toss him off my hand to see how well he could fly all he wanted was a cuddle, no change there though . We'll just be extra sure of him with the cats but even when he had full flight he wasn't scared of them anyway and would just give dirty looks to those who tried to claw their way into his cage!


cats and birds with clipped wings spells disaster.... you have been warned. hope your bird does not have to teach you with his life.


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

I promise I will be careful. His cage is really secure and we take no chances even when he has wings!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

gerbilgirl said:


> would just give dirty looks to those who tried to claw their way into his cage!


The thought of a cat trying to claw it's way into his cage is horrible. They shouldn't be able to get anywhere near his cage, even if they can't get in. That would be very stressful for a bird.

Clipped wings on a bird when there are cats around, that's just too dangerous. It's asking for trouble.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i agree about the cats, i'm biased because i'm a rehabber , so don't get me started and didn't have pet birds (but always wanted them) of my own until i split with my ex and he kept the cat.
i always thought it would be unfair to a bird to have this predator always lurking after them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Growing up, my Mom always had parakeets. They were soooooooo friendly, and said just about everything, as she spent a lot of time training them. They were like little people. We always had a cat, but she never bothered with the birds for years. Then suddenly one day she sprang, and killed Moms very much loved parakeet. Ya know, you just never know what an animal will do. So you have to go on the assumption that, if it be a cat, that it will go after the bird....................................someday, somehow, when least expected. It takes only an instant, and cannot be undone. It's usually pretty final.


----------

